# Some good news



## Alex (31/3/15)

Washington Update! - Substitute Bill passed committee, Removed E-Cig Tax, Flavor ban and Online sales prohibitions! (self.electronic_cigarette)

submitted 3 hours ago * by DEATH_INCIPV Mini V2 / Subtank Mini

Good Job Washington Vapers! I applaud your commitment and salute you. As a former Washington state resident who still lives close by (Oregon) I have been following the situation there very closely.

http://www.spokesman.com/blogs/spin...g-day-78-committee-stubs-out-e-cigarette-tax/

*"The state should not get in the way of adults who are switching to e-cigarettes to get away from regular cigarettes or other tobacco products, Hurst said. Nicotine is still addictive, he added, “but this is a far safer product.”*

Please thank Rep. Christopher Hurst (D) if you can for his aid in this. christopher.hurst@leg.wa.gov

Thought I would let you all know the good news, Vape On.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Alex (31/3/15)

Oregon update - SB415 passed committee WITH recommendation to pass with amendment removing flavor ban! (self.electronic_cigarette)

submitted 4 hours ago by DEATH_INCIPV Mini V2 / Subtank Mini

SB415 passed out of committee with a recommendation of "Do pass with amendments and requesting referral to Finance and Revenue. (Printed A-Engrossed.)", and the amendment was ditching the flavor ban on vapor products.

The house bill with the indoor vape ban is still in committee, but has amendments now pending to remove the restriction for vape shops.

Fairly good news.

I want to thank the vaping community here for their continued support. This is a pretty good win for us in Oregon.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## annemarievdh (31/3/15)

A bunch of small victories makes one big mountain in front of you smaller. 

Vaping is here to stay, all over the world. Believe me, if America is concord the rest of the world will be much easier

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (31/3/15)

No one can say it better than you Annemarie, believe you me, no one.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (31/3/15)

Good news, Yay!
Thanks for this @Alex

Reactions: Like 1


----------

